# NCE SW9-SR Decoder



## northlander30 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello all , I just bought the above mentioned decoder for my Proto SW1200. Now in the instructions it says to use the existing rear bulb, can I still use the front as well? I know there is a drop resistor for the 1.5v rear bulb but is it for the front as well?

Also I want to install a flashing beacon and want to use a 1.5v micro-bulb for this. Does this decoder have the flash capability?

Any help would be appreciated.

Ian


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You would be so much better off putting LED's in it in place of the lamps.
Send me a PM and I'll send you the right LED's including the beacon. 
Yes that decoder has the ability to program the outputs with different FX functions like a beacon.
Do you want a clear or yellow lens on the beacon (the light output is yellow ) the clear ones look more modern, the yellows look older.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Since your new you can't PM till you get to 4 or 6 posts (can't remember) just go to my web site (link on the bottom) and send me an email and I'll set you up with the LED's.


----------



## northlander30 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the update, I can't find a way to message you personally. I would consider the clear lens for the beacon. Wiring the decoder has never been a problem until it comes to lighting. I always just install head,ditch and rear lights and that's as far as I go but I wanted a flashing beacon on this unit for a change.


----------

